# 3G troubles



## Returner (Jun 7, 2011)

I was talking about this in another thread about Shuji. I was wondering if anyone's 3G was going in and out and of it's only on the .13 baseband or if its Verizon or what. Very frusterating!


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Did you try a *22899? That may help.


----------

